# Anytime Fitness??????



## stylus187 (Oct 13, 2010)

Has anyone ever trained at Anytime Fitness? Im gonna go in for a free guest pass, but I wanted to get some honest feedback from any of the members on this forum. My current gym closes to early for my new work schedule, and there arent a whole lot of 24hr gyms here in my area.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Oct 13, 2010)

i do... awesome place. limited on some machines/free weights, and free weights stop at 100, but there is no other place i can work out alone, and do my own thing at 1-2 am.


----------



## stylus187 (Oct 13, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> i do... awesome place. limited on some machines/free weights, and free weights stop at 100, but there is no other place i can work out alone, and do my own thing at 1-2 am.


Thanks brother! Im gonna hit a free guest pass, starting tomorrow.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Oct 14, 2010)

np. I love working out alone, too many people in the gym makes me loose my  concentration.  I had one at fitness 19,.. and the crazy promotions bought a shitload of ppl in. It got bad.  Good thing is nobody is there at 2 in the morning, to bitch at you for dropping heavy weights on deads, or look at you weird if you yell on a burn out set.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Oct 14, 2010)

yup, anytime is 35 month, free tanning, lcd's everywhere, exercise room with projector, showers, etc. I aint into tanning... but as long as the damn place has a squat rack, and enough room to put a bar on the floor for deads,.. im all game lol.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 14, 2010)

They have one right by where I live. There are hardly any free weights in there and it's like $40 a month, so I won't be joining.


----------



## MyK (Oct 14, 2010)

I hear there are glory holes in the bathrooms


----------



## stylus187 (Oct 14, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> metro 24/7 is another 24 hr gym down in FL. Not sure where youre at...but they have a few locations in central and S. FL
> 
> You can pay month to month, no contracts. $37. No recurring CC bills.
> 
> ...


I used to work there actually. I got in to it with the owner, who is an asshole, I dont go up there anymore. Im still kinda pissed, I burnt a bridge at a place I liked to train at. If anyone is wondering what are argument was about, it was over me saying yes sir and no sir to people. Jake who is the owner told me it was a sign of weakness, and I shouldnt say that to clients. I grew up very military, he knew this from the get go. Im very respectful when I address people. He is an angry little smudged sorry excuse for a man.


----------



## stylus187 (Oct 14, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> np. I love working out alone, too many people in the gym makes me loose my concentration. I had one at fitness 19,.. and the crazy promotions bought a shitload of ppl in. It got bad. Good thing is nobody is there at 2 in the morning, to bitch at you for dropping heavy weights on deads, or look at you weird if you yell on a burn out set.


 Im the same way, I train alone. People distract me when Im trying to concentrate. I put my ear buds in, and mind my own business.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 14, 2010)

I looked at the one near me and alot of not bigs there but that a good thing


----------



## vortrit (Oct 14, 2010)

I may get the free week pass, and use it. Of course, the gym here with all the stuff here is running a special for $16.00 a month, so I might check into that soon.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## ScorpionKing (Oct 14, 2010)

I was considering opening one up here. Their setup for your own gym is 45,000 to 65,000 grand and the monthly fee is a flat 500.00 dollars.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Oct 14, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> I looked at the one near me and alot of not bigs there but that a good thing


yea.... the only bigs i ran into at fitness 19 and la fitness though were douchebags,.. fukin 35-50 yr old mf'ers that only work out chest, shoulders and tris and whose quads/calves are the size of my wrist, but think they are dorian yates, lol. 

I only got along with 1 big at my last gym, ex powerlifter and outstanding guy. All the other ones i saw were horribly disproportionate, and would either give me slay looks at the gym or run up after i was done with something and try to do the same exercise with more weight than me. (and usually fail). WTF ever happened to "getting in your own zone" at the gym? Shit i feel like ppl know adays care more about what others are doing around them in the gym rather than what they gotta do to achieve big status....

so...Unfortunately the only hardcore gym i know of is out of driving distance, so.... hence the reason for a convenient 24 hr gym.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 15, 2010)

stylus187 said:


> I used to work there actually. I got in to it with the owner, who is an asshole, I dont go up there anymore. Im still kinda pissed, I burnt a bridge at a place I liked to train at. If anyone is wondering what are argument was about, it was over me saying yes sir and no sir to people. *Jake who is the owner told me it was a sign of weakness, and I shouldnt say that to clients.* I grew up very military, he knew this from the get go. Im very respectful when I address people. He is an angry little smudged sorry excuse for a man.



What a shithead. How is being polite a sign of weakness?


----------



## MDR (Oct 15, 2010)

stylus187 said:


> I used to work there actually. I got in to it with the owner, who is an asshole, I dont go up there anymore. Im still kinda pissed, I burnt a bridge at a place I liked to train at. If anyone is wondering what are argument was about, it was over me saying yes sir and no sir to people. Jake who is the owner told me it was a sign of weakness, and I shouldnt say that to clients. I grew up very military, he knew this from the get go. Im very respectful when I address people. He is an angry little smudged sorry excuse for a man.



Guy is an idiot.  I managed clubs and worked as a trainer for many years, and there is nothing wrong with being polite.  Kind of nice to hear in this day and age of people in service industries showing general indifference to the customer at best, if not outright hostility.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 15, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> yea.... the only bigs i ran into at fitness 19 and la fitness though were douchebags,.. fukin 35-50 yr old mf'ers that only work out chest, shoulders and tris and whose quads/calves are the size of my wrist, but think they are dorian yates, lol.
> 
> I only got along with 1 big at my last gym, ex powerlifter and outstanding guy. All the other ones i saw were horribly disproportionate, and would either give me slay looks at the gym or run up after i was done with something and try to do the same exercise with more weight than me. (and usually fail). WTF ever happened to "getting in your own zone" at the gym? Shit i feel like ppl know adays care more about what others are doing around them in the gym rather than what they gotta do to achieve big status....
> 
> so...Unfortunately the only hardcore gym i know of is out of driving distance, so.... hence the reason for a convenient 24 hr gym.


 
i feel ya on the good gyms..the one i liek is to far it called brute force gym.
bare bones ..80% free weights and a few treads. man the place is great
i miss it


----------



## twarrior (Oct 15, 2010)

I've been going to one for almost a year and it's almost outside my front door.  It's kinda small but has all the weights I need for now.  It's open 24/7 and I agree with BRK...nothing better than working out when no one's around ...except for when there's a hard-body or two there


----------



## brk_nemesis (Oct 16, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> i feel ya on the good gyms..the one i liek is to far it called brute force gym.
> bare bones ..80% free weights and a few treads. man the place is great
> i miss it


yea i wish there was a good hardcore gym close by. Everyone is on the same page, there is always people to learn from or even train with that is on ur mental lvl, even if they are a shit ton bigger, lol.

My prob is i live 15 minutes from a rich ass community, so all the rich mf'ers decided to start bein stingy with their money, leave gold's, and spread to the lower cost gyms.  So if it aint ugly desperate housewives, its the egotistical "i make 150 k+ a year so bow beneath me" type guys lol.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 16, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> yea i wish there was a good hardcore gym close by. Everyone is on the same page, there is always people to learn from or even train with that is on ur mental lvl, even if they are a shit ton bigger, lol.
> 
> My prob is i live 15 minutes from a rich ass community, so all the rich mf'ers decided to start bein stingy with their money, leave gold's, and spread to the lower cost gyms. So if it aint ugly desperate housewives, its the egotistical "i make 150 k+ a year so bow beneath me" type guys lol.


 until they see how jerked you are they avoid eye contact...I hate the cell phoners in the gym they talk while not working out on shit i want to use


----------



## irish_2003 (Oct 16, 2010)

stylus187 said:


> Has anyone ever trained at Anytime Fitness? Im gonna go in for a free guest pass, but I wanted to get some honest feedback from any of the members on this forum. My current gym closes to early for my new work schedule, and there arent a whole lot of 24hr gyms here in my area.



in this chain each location is independently owned so that's good and bad.....good because the owners can put in whatever equipment they want, but bad because the selection is usually poor (example is mine doesn't have a lying leg curl only a seated leg curl)....some i've been to around madison have hammer strength in there along with there free weights (about a dozen 45lb plates) and db's up to 115......not all locations will have a squat rack and equipment to be able to do free benching/pressing either.....because of safety most have the smith machine as their main piece


----------



## MyK (Oct 16, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> in this chain each location is independently owned so that's good and bad.....good because the owners can put in whatever equipment they want, but bad because the selection is usually poor (example is mine doesn't have a lying leg curl only a *seated leg curl*)....some i've been to around madison have hammer strength in there along with there free weights (about a dozen 45lb plates) and db's up to 115......not all locations will have a squat rack and equipment to be able to do free benching/pressing either.....because of safety most have the smith machine as their main piece


----------



## stylus187 (Oct 16, 2010)

I went to check it out yesterday. I dont want to bad mouth the facility, but it was way too small and confined feeling for me. My girl and I worked out there and honestly its packed with machine and stationay weights as far as hammerstrength and Lifestyle Fitness machines, but almost zero free weights and very limited room to move around in. It reminded me of an apartment complex workout facility that was amped up. It was very clean and quiet which is always nice. It had a Planet Fitness vibe to it, but way smaller. Its geared for "family workouts". I think I will stick with my current gym for the time being.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Oct 16, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> until they see how jerked you are they avoid eye contact...I hate the cell phoners in the gym they talk while not working out on shit i want to use


lol yup. Most ive seen have been in the mirror, then i look at them and they all the sudden look at the ceiling or some shit, hahaha!



> I went to check it out yesterday. I dont want to bad mouth the facility, but it was way too small and confined feeling for me. My girl and I worked out there and honestly its packed with machine and stationay weights as far as hammerstrength and Lifestyle Fitness machines, but almost zero free weights and very limited room to move around in. It reminded me of an apartment complex workout facility that was amped up. It was very clean and quiet which is always nice. It had a Planet Fitness vibe to it, but way smaller. Its geared for "family workouts". I think I will stick with my current gym for the time being.



well,... truth be told... i lucked out on mine. Mine is 34 a month and the other closest 3 are all 30 a month. The reason for the extra $$ is b/c mine is bigger, has a half rack with spotter bars for squats and rack deads, and has plenty of room to do deads all over the free weight section's floor.  All the other locations are cramped as hell so....


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 18, 2010)

the one i work out at has db's up to 110, a squat rack and smith maching(pos), and alot of machines. but with the free weights that are at the place theres more then enough 45's to go around for squating benching and deadlifting. 

its $30 a month at the one i go to.


----------



## wickram6 (May 26, 2012)

*Anytime fitness(Toronto Vs Calgary)*

I've had some good and bad experience with Anytime fitness in Toronto and Calgary. In Toronto  (north-east), the clubs are managed well. It???s open all day, and you can do your work outs without any problems. People are nice and helpful. But, compared to other gyms (extreme fitness and so forth) they lack some equipment.

But the one in Calgary (12192 Symons Valley Road #36  Calgary, AB T3P 0A3),this one is a real problem. Avoid this gym at all costs. Now, with Anytime fitness, the rule is that when you register at one club you should be able to use it anywhere in the world. My home gym is in East Toronto, but when I transferred to Calgary I couldn't open the door. And the guy who manages the gym calls me and tells me that I have to come and meet him in order to get in(three days before I came to Calgary my 6 month membership got expired in Toronto, but the very next day after my membership expired I went renewed it for a month- the guy in the Calgary gym tells me that it???s my fault that I haven't extended it earlier) .  

And there is this stupid rule that you have to take your shoes off when you enter the gym (12192 Symons Valley Road #36  Calgary, AB T3P 0A3). They required you to transfer from your casual shoes to workout shoes when you enter(cause they don???t want to bring in gravel and etc ??? in to the gym-so everyone have to change the shoes every time).  So, as a good fellow, I did as I was told. Once, I forgot to take my workout shoes home and left it on the gym's locker area.  The next day when I came in my shoes were gone. The manager has placed it in the lost and found bin(I couldn't workout for three days, cause they didn't tell me about such a rule).

So, in conclusion, I guess it depends on the location. Try the gym for a month and see how they manage it. But if any of you readers planning to head west(Alberta), you've been warned about Anytime fitness. I seriously think I'm gonna get a membership with another gym that???s open 24hrs.

Any questions let me know

Cheers


----------

